# What about those vases?



## chrisroomlover (Sep 15, 2020)

Recently, we found some vases made from "acrylic" material. It's always better to know experience from you guys.

Personally, I like the multi-design, lightweight, portable, and affordable than the traditional metal or porcelain vase.

On the other side, the quality might not be the same as those metal ones because of the limit of the cost problem.

What do you think of these products?
See in the attachment⬇


----------



## lldavis12 (Sep 28, 2020)

Are they going anywhere in particular?


----------

